# Too many falls?...



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

I have been riding for 5 years, and like most riders I have had my fair share of falls.
My problem is that I seem to break bones REALY easily.

The first time I was being really stupid. I was riding my green horse, on a borrowed saddle, that didn’t have stirrups, and I had just washed it. (hadn’t bought my own yet) Me being an excited new horse owner took him down a trail beside an electric fence. (You can put the pieces together) he took I fell off and chipped my wrist, but I learnt my lesson. 

Last year, I started jumping small jumps, and this time I was super excited because my dad had some old barrels for us to jump. Trooper jumped them really awkwardly. Then he wouldn’t jump them at all, after a few tries I gave up because he made it clear he didn’t want to go over them. So I just cantered him by them but he went absolutely nuts (bucking and what not). Of course I fell off and separated my shoulder. I own a protective vest but in the excitement of jumping I forgot to put it on.

This time we were just trotting along and then trooper completely out of nowhere spooks. I am really mad at myself because I can normally easily stay on for a spook, but not this time. I don’t know what he spooked at, but he was just getting over Uveitis, but he didn’t spook from his bad side. In hind sight maybe I should have waited a day or 2 longer, but it was so nice out! either way I am now stuck with a dislocated elbow.

I feel like I am so brittle and weak…like a porcelain doll. I am very frustrated with the fact that my bones break so easily. My parents are very upset, and think its time I quit riding. Everything seems to happen on my right side and my mom thinks I’m really going to feel the effects when I’m older. I am very depressed right now, and don’t know what to do, I love riding, but its starting to get embarrassing.

Sorry about the rant. Congrats if you got through it all!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

nirvana said:


> I have been riding for 5 years, and like most riders I have had my fair share of falls.
> My problem is that I seem to break bones REALY easily.
> 
> The first time I was being really stupid. I was riding my green horse, on a borrowed saddle, that didn’t have stirrups, and I had just washed it. (hadn’t bought my own yet) Me being an excited new horse owner took him down a trail beside an electric fence. (You can put the pieces together) he took I fell off and chipped my wrist, but I learnt my lesson.
> ...


Are you serious? You want to quit because youve fallen 4 times? And your parents are upset because you did stupid things with him and are now feeling the effects of it?!
Most people on here have fallen MANY times. falling is a part of riding. heck, ive fallen.
If you want to quit, quit. it shows your devotion to your poor horse, though.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

thunderhooves said:


> Are you serious? You want to quit because youve fallen 4 times? And your parents are upset because you did stupid things with him and are now feeling the effects of it?!
> Most people on here have fallen MANY times. falling is a part of riding. heck, ive fallen.
> If you want to quit, quit. it shows your devotion to your poor horse, though.


She said her *parents* think she should quit riding, I didn't read anywhere that she thinks she should quit... She's just frustrated with her breaking bones, as I would be too. I've fallen MANY more times than you have, but haven't broken anything (cross your fingers that I wont)... but honestly, it doesn't sound like your falls were very severe, yet they lead to severe outcomes? Maybe you should get checked out? Perhaps you're lacking something that means you have weaker bones and THAT could be a cause for concern.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

maybe you need a horse better suited to your level of riding. Thats just a suggestions but you should most deffinately not give up. Just try to think things through everyone falls and gets hurt thats just something that comes with riding and it can't always be prevented. Quiting riding won't mean you won't ever fall and get hurt again so don't give up.


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

I have fallen many other times as well these are just the ones that are well, eventful. I love ridding so much, and I realy don't want to quit, it is my passion, but my mom especialy worries too much. When I go to the doctor for the follow up on my elbow I am going to ask him if there is any kind of multi vitamin type of thing that I could take. 

I cant realy blame my falls on my horse because these are all things I could have prevented. And Trooper rarely spooks, probably part of why I wasnt ready for it, but it was also 10degrees above normal, and I was just beggining the long weekend so I might have been too relaxed. 

My parents are probably going to let me continue riding this time, but basicaly there saying where do we draw the line? They think it makes them look like bad parents because I keep getting hurt.

Even if I wanted to sell Trooper I dont know if I could. He is a good horse, but ever since he has been diagnosed with uveitis he has had 4 flare ups in 7 months. so id be lucky if someone took him for free.


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

alexischristina said:


> She said her *parents* think she should quit riding, I didn't read anywhere that she thinks she should quit... She's just frustrated with her breaking bones, as I would be too. I've fallen MANY more times than you have, but haven't broken anything (cross your fingers that I wont)... but honestly, it doesn't sound like your falls were very severe, yet they lead to severe outcomes? Maybe you should get checked out? Perhaps you're lacking something that means you have weaker bones and THAT could be a cause for concern.


yes thats exactly it, im very frustrated. The only one I can say that was reasonable that I got injured would be the second one. That was a really hard fall and I landed directly on my shoulder, then my hip. I ended up with a bruise on my hip nearly the size of a soccer ball, so you can imagine the impact on the shoulder. My friend thinks that the protective vest wouldnt have made much of a differance.This time my dad jokingly said he should get me some elbow pads to the nurse and she said at that hight they wouldnt make a difference. but im just angry because something has to hit the ground fist, and it aint goona be my face (i hope!) 
My parents arnt mean or anything (theyre the opposite actualy), and as much as they like seing me do what I love, seing me get injured hurts them more than it does me 

Thanks everyone for your support 
-I may get hurt easily but acording to my instructor, I get better quickly.


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

Sounds like you need more milk haha.

Bad things happen sometimes, but kudos to you for not blaming your horse or getting too mad. I hope you have better luck in the future


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

^thanks. thats what my mom said. lol. Although I could use this to my advantage if I play my cards right. mayby I can convinse my mom to buy me chocoate milk. lol.cause chocolate milk is mutch yummier, and would encourage me to drink more milk


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

I second the suggestion about checking for possible medical reasons why you might have weak bones.

Another thing I'd suggest is doing yoga for flexibility, and taking some martial arts classes in order to learn how to fall.


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

ok thankyou. i do pilaties. I don't know if I would be able to do martial arts, because I don't have alot of spare time, but I will look into it, because mayby I do fall akwardly.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

If you switch to a cheap deep seat synthetic saddle, you'll stick to it like glue. You would be able to sit out spooks and bolts much easier. Just a thought.

I also agree to seeing if there's a medical reason for why your bones are breaking so easily.


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

MyBoyPuck said:


> If you switch to a cheap deep seat synthetic saddle, you'll stick to it like glue. You would be able to sit out spooks and bolts much easier. Just a thought.
> 
> I also agree to seeing if there's a medical reason for why your bones are breaking so easily.


I do own a synthetic saddle. My instructor says Ive developed a very good seat.I don't usualy fall that easily, but the few time I do there really bad results.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Dislocations aren't breaks. I'd say you've just fallen badly. The more flexible and strong you are the less likely it is that you're going to dislocate something. Also make sure you keep an eye on the ligaments in your shoulder and elbow. If you get pain in either joint, I would go and get an ultrasound done to make sure the ligaments are healing. If the ligaments are not strong enough then you will be likely to dislocate that joint more easily if you suffer trauma to that area again.


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

^thats true... my dad says Im too boney, so I plans to lift some weights to add some muscle, when my elbow heals.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

some people are more brittle that others, i have a friend with osteoporosis (he doesnt ride) so i have an understanding, maybe you should look that up if you think you break that easily. for now wear as much prtective clothing as possible and try not to fall off


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

^hehe ya. a couple weeks ago we seen medevil times (great show by the way ) and so now my dad thinks I need a night suit!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Bad things happen toe veryone. We ain't equestrians until we hit the ground at _least _a few hundred time xD

But anyway, I would definately try some of that bone-stuff that docs subscribe.....don't remember the name. Definately ask though.....my cousin was on it for awhile and Day-um it made a differance.

Hope it all works out....I've had my fair share of dirt-biting incidents....spent some days in the hospital and spent hours picking thorns and burrs from my hair and my horse's hair....been rolled over on, stepped on, number of concussions, kicked by a number of friskly young horses....And ironically, nothing hurt more then when I fell off Jester pole bending and landed on one of the poles. -huffs- Lolz 

Good luck!


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

SorrelHorse said:


> Bad things happen toe veryone. We ain't equestrians until we hit the ground at _least _a few hundred time xD
> *haha.thats what my instructor said the first time I fell.*
> 
> But anyway, I would definately try some of that bone-stuff that docs subscribe.....don't remember the name. Definately ask though.....my cousin was on it for awhile and Day-um it made a differance.
> ...


thank you its good to know Im not the only one who has ended up in the hospital a few times.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

falling off is one of those things that happens lol ....i actually just recently posted up my worst fall in the videos section (falling off-- big time) i was only in the hospital once for a fall and it was because (even though i had my helmet on) i hit my head hard enough to crack my helmet so they took me just to get checked out and ended up having a slight concusion. Got a new helmet that thing saved my butt haha. If you are worried about not getting enough calcium (brittle bones) i know there are these supplements my friend takes because she has weak bones its chocolate flavored and it adds more calcium to your diet you could try those i think they also have vitamins in them too i tried them and they taste just like candy its called viactiv.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

It sounds like you might need to do some thinking before you get on your horse as well. Is my saddle correct and tight? Is my horse capable of what I plan to ask of him? Is he trained properly, am I trained properly? 
Its not unlike checking your tack before you just take off. Being prepared mentally and physically will cure a lot of ills. 
Not saying that you won't take a tumble even when all things are perfect. Preparation will cut down your odds of injury though.


----------



## munschk (Mar 11, 2008)

I know exactly what you are talking about. I've been in hospital three times in the last two years for horse riding accidents (broken my collar bone, broken my leg, torn a ligament of my thumb). Many people have suggested that I need supplements such as Calcium etc. but I actually have strong bones, so thats on the problem. By all means, ask your doctor, maybe in your case it is a mineral problem.

My mother has despaired on attempting to convince me to give up riding but I refuse. Its one of the biggest aspects of my life but I do realise that I have to be more careful, because the injuries I have sustained have been quite serious.

So basically, what I'm suggesting is definitely continue riding, but be more careful about. School your horse so that she is obedient to your aids, practice on asking her to speed up, then slow down, until she responds so you know that if she gets excited, there is a better chance she'll listen to you to calm down. Get her used to scary objects on the ground and loud noises so she's less likely spook. And take things slow, introduce to her new objects or scenery or jumps slowly, let her get used to them. 

I know its annoying, and some might say that its being a scaredy-cat, but I personally just think I have bad luck so I do the best I can to limit the risks, to prepare myself so that I can continue to enjoy riding while limiting the risk of doing serious injury to myself.


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

Vidaloco said:


> It sounds like you might need to do some thinking before you get on your horse as well. Is my saddle correct and tight? Is my horse capable of what I plan to ask of him? Is he trained properly, am I trained properly?
> Its not unlike checking your tack before you just take off. Being prepared mentally and physically will cure a lot of ills.
> Not saying that you won't take a tumble even when all things are perfect. Preparation will cut down your odds of injury though.


^ This makes alot of sence . I think the reason why I fell off is because I was overaly relaxed and wasnt thinking about what he might do. 



munschk said:


> I know exactly what you are talking about. I've been in hospital three times in the last two years for horse riding accidents (broken my collar bone, broken my leg, torn a ligament of my thumb). Many people have suggested that I need supplements such as Calcium etc. but I actually have strong bones, so thats on the problem. By all means, ask your doctor, maybe in your case it is a mineral problem.
> 
> My mother has despaired on attempting to convince me to give up riding but I refuse. Its one of the biggest aspects of my life but I do realise that I have to be more careful, because the injuries I have sustained have been quite serious.
> 
> ...


^ Wow I feel the same way, its good to know Im not the only one lol. With every injury I seem to have a mental list of things to prevent it from happening again. Ive learnt my lesson this time and the other two times.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I think my biggest suggestion is try not to land on your face. Haha. Also, if you decide to try a new horse that is more suited to you, don't get a small pony thinking it will hurt less. Here are some results of what happened to me:








In the hospital








Day 3








Day 4

Moral of the story: we all fall and get hurt, it kind of comes with the whole riding thing.


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

^OMG! that looks painful! I hope it healed up well.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

I didn't read through this entire thread...so this may have been said already. 

1. There are a LOT of multi-vitamins out there, it might be worth it to take one 

2. You may have low calcium, if so...drink milk, take calcium pills...something!

3. If your body is STIFF when you fall, you WILL get hurt. You have to learn to somehow relax your body as you fall. Mine does it automatically most of the time so I'm not sure how to tell you to learn it. I just fall and roll. The 2 times I have fallen rigidly, I got hurt. The millions of times I fell relaxed, I was okay.


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

Amlalriiee said:


> I didn't read through this entire thread...so this may have been said already.
> 
> 1. There are a LOT of multi-vitamins out there, it might be worth it to take one
> 
> ...


 haha, wow I wish I new how to fall relaxed lol. If you ever find a way to teach me id love to know  It was the werdist thing this time I didn't even know I was falling till I hit the ground! And it was realy gross cause I felt the pop. I will try to remember to relax the next time lol.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

OH...and you REALLY don't want to try to catch yourself with your arms...maybe that's why you keep injuring your arms? I'd just tuck em in and let your body hit. Your body is more resilient than your arm. If you do put your arm out (because I know that's an automatic reaction) just be sure it's not locked straight, let it fold into your body....I don't know how to explain the relaxing part...just let your breath out if you can and go with the motion?


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

^ ok ill try to that next time. My dad says my arms are realy bony and my long in proportion to my body, so thats not exactly helping me.
I know what you mean about the body being tuffer, Ive had some realy hard falls on my tail bone and came out fine. Ive even had a couple of epic landings on my feet, but I decided to put an end to tha when I sprained my ankle. lol.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Don't try to score points on dismount! Tuck and roll. Much safer for you. The only time I will make the effort to hold onto my horse is if we're near a road or out trail riding very far from home. If I'm in a ring, screw it. It's not worth getting hurt. Rolling spreads the impact around. I've come off a few times at a fully blown gallop and not gotten a scratch on me. Once I fell off in an indoor arena where I had no room to roll and ended up with a non-working leg for the next six months. Please learn how to fall and you'll be much better off for it.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

I've fallen a few times and curled into a ball each time. It really helped! The worst I got was a bruise - now I wasn't galloping at the time either though! It really does help to curl up and roll. I'm really fortunate because my horse will stop and not move a muscle till I get up if I fall off. So I don't have to worry about her running off. Definitly work on how to fall and I'm sure you'll have less serious injuries.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

nirvana said:


> haha, wow I wish I new how to fall relaxed lol. If you ever find a way to teach me id love to know


That's why I suggested martial arts, because they do teach you how to fall. Judo especially, but most that I'm familiar with teach it. You might even start by talking to the instructor about why you want to learn.

Personally, I credit the martial arts & yoga with saving me from serious injury (at best) a couple of times, when I was hit by cars while riding a bike.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

If you've had so many injuries, you may want to start looking at figuring out why. That you've broken, not just bruised, a bone on more than one occasion, makes me wonder if you have some sort of imbalance, or deficiency going on. Start with a routine blood panel and go from there...you may have something as simple as a vitamin or mineral deficiency...


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Again. Dislocations are not breaks. A chipped wrist is a minor break and certainly does not mean a deficieny of any kind. Dislocations happen quite easily. My partner is a goalkeeper for soccer and dislocates something every time he plays.


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

Equus_girl said:


> I've fallen a few times and curled into a ball each time. It really helped! The worst I got was a bruise - now I wasn't galloping at the time either though! It really does help to curl up and roll. I'm really fortunate because my horse will stop and not move a muscle till I get up if I fall off. So I don't have to worry about her running off. Definitly work on how to fall and I'm sure you'll have less serious injuries.


 haha. Trooper is the exact same. He always sticks around lol Usualy I get up right away but this time I just sat there for a couple of min. thinking this sucks, now I have to go to the hospital. And he stayed there the whole time.


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

Well went to the doctors today. I can take off the cast, but no riding for six weeks! Im not goona lie I actualy cried when I found out. Riding is my life. I barely stood the past week without riding, little lone another 6 weeks! 
I know I should be happy its not worse but it just...sucks. Im also super sad because it was just starting to get nice enough out to actualy ride. And I was suposed to show this year, but after being off for 6 weeks I have a feeling it may only be 1 or 2 shows.

He said that vitimin D and C wouldnt hurt, but he said Im not really showing the signs of brittle bones.

Anywho sorry for the rant, but I needed to let it all out. And I have a feeling Im goona spend a lot of time on here, in order to get my horse fix lol.


----------

